# N300 Vs N400



## daemon1 (May 13, 2014)

I am upgrading my cabinet and finalized these two :
Cooler Master N300 N1 or N2
Cooler Master N400  N1 or N2 

Is anyone using these, please suggest if they are fine (for FX8350, Antec VP550p). Also, how is the service of ITdepot or MDcomputers? I am more concerned about the packaging of the item as some times sellers pack badly (barring WS Retail).

Looking for advise from first hand exp with these sites.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 13, 2014)

your budget and full configuration?


----------



## daemon1 (May 13, 2014)

4000 max I am aiming, Proc and SMPS already mentioned, rest is 4GB Ram, 1TB HDD and Asus EVO 97
r9270 is next in line as last piece in the config


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 13, 2014)

look for antec gx 700 or Carbide Series SPEC-03.


----------



## daemon1 (May 14, 2014)

Antec 700 does not offer much apart from one extra fan.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

Carbide Series SPEC-01 -3800 is best for you.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Antec 700 does not offer much apart from one extra fan.



Includes 2 x 140 mm top fans
Capable of mounting 240 mm radiator for water cooling
- Includes 1 x 120 mm rear fan
- Optional 2 x 120 mm front intake fans
- Optional 120 mm side fan mount to cool graphic cards
Maximum CPU cooler height 	-up to 172 mm
Water cooling support 	and Rear water cooling grommets

2 x USB 3.0
- 2 x USB 2.0
- Fan controller 

13 mm of cable routing space behind motherboard tray
- Cable routing holes

*what else you want from a 4k cabinet??* you expect audi a4's performance for the price of maruti alto??

although the bundled 140mm fans infact degrades performance a little bit, it is a very good cabinet.


----------



## daemon1 (May 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Includes 2 x 140 mm top fans
> Capable of mounting 240 mm radiator for water cooling
> - Includes 1 x 120 mm rear fan
> - Optional 2 x 120 mm front intake fans
> ...



Well, I am not asking alto to perform Audi, just comparing with N400 and gave my view. 
What I was trying to say is apart from giving one extra fan for 500 Rs more then N400, it does not offer much. All other stuff are more or less similar to CM N400. I am not against any cabinet but I believe 2 fans are sufficient for me need moreover it fits my budget as well.

Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 looks good but it has only 2 usb ports in front but its not available with snapdeal or itdepot.

I have never ordered from Itdepot, review anyone ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Well, I am not asking alto to perform Audi, just comparing with N400 and gave my view.
> What I was trying to say is apart from giving one extra fan for 500 Rs more then N400, it does not offer much. All other stuff are more or less similar to CM N400. I am not against any cabinet but I believe 2 fans are sufficient for me need moreover it fits my budget as well.
> 
> Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 looks good but it has only 2 usb ports in front but its not available with snapdeal or itdepot.
> ...



*www.legitreviews.com/cooler-master-n400-case-review-lots-of-features-for-50_2251/6


----------



## adityak469 (May 19, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Well, I am not asking alto to perform Audi, just comparing with N400 and gave my view.
> What I was trying to say is apart from giving one extra fan for 500 Rs more then N400, it does not offer much. All other stuff are more or less similar to CM N400. I am not against any cabinet but I believe 2 fans are sufficient for me need moreover it fits my budget as well.
> 
> Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 looks good but it has only 2 usb ports in front but its not available with snapdeal or itdepot.
> ...



N300 wins my vote as you don't have any necessary needs for N400. ITDepot is great. But sometimes prices are high, check in mdcomputers, prices might be low. You can also e mail him about proces and he'll reduce the price probably.


----------



## daemon1 (May 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> N300 wins my vote as you don't have any necessary needs for N400. ITDepot is great. But sometimes prices are high, check in mdcomputers, prices might be low. You can also e mail him about proces and he'll reduce the price probably.



Actually I was also going for N300 earlier price difference is not much so N400 looks best fit. N400 is available at cheapest rate (3900) but not sure how is the packaging and support of this site.


----------



## adityak469 (May 23, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Actually I was also going for N300 earlier price difference is not much so N400 looks best fit. N400 is available at cheapest rate (3900) but not sure how is the packaging and support of this site.



i've heard great responses  from people about mdcomputers. I myself am ordering a 70-80k rig from them in the near future as they are offering a very good price.


----------



## daemon1 (May 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i've heard great responses  from people about mdcomputers. I myself am ordering a 70-80k rig from them in the near future as they are offering a very good price.



Price is less for some items but the shipping cost is huge and that makes them as bad as any one with regards to the price. Its good if you are going to the shop or else good for those items which are good and not available anywhere


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Price is less for some items but the shipping cost is huge and that makes them as bad as any one with regards to the price. Its good if you are going to the shop or else good for those items which are good and not available anywhere



shipping isn't a problem and it wont cost me much as Kolkata isn't much far from my city. and when i'll be ordering, i'll talk to them about the shipping prices. and anyway i have many relatives living in Kolkata so i can just tell them to buy and bring it here with them


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I ordered N400 from Snapdeal but the seller sent the damaged piece, have returned it. I am not going to buy the cabinet from Sanpdeal now..I see K281 in Flipkart...Is any one is using it ? Is it fine when we compare to N400 (Please leave the 8 vs 3 fans comparion)


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> I ordered N400 from Snapdeal but the seller sent the damaged piece, have returned it. I am not going to buy the cabinet from Sanpdeal now..I see K281 in Flipkart...Is any one is using it ? Is it fine when we compare to N400 (Please leave the 8 vs 3 fans comparion)



isnt CM K281 out of stock on FK?


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> isnt CM K281 out of stock on FK?



Yeah went out now, hope it will be back soon.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Yeah went out now, hope it will be back soon.



cabinets rarely get back in stock on FK as far as i have observed


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> cabinets rarely get back in stock on FK as far as i have observed



That's true, I guess I saw those back in stock after six months or more. I am hoping it will be back soon. By the way is it Ok to buy this cabinet ? I am still looking for N400 or something similar locally but no success so far.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 17, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> That's true, I guess I saw those back in stock after six months or more. I am hoping it will be back soon. By the way is it Ok to buy this cabinet ? I am still looking for N400 or something similar locally but no success so far.



I'm in the same boat as you. Can't decide between the Carbide 200R, Spec 03, N400 and even the K281. 
I can find the Spec 03 and K281 online. Which one is the best? 200R has excellent reviews on newegg. N400 has 4 USB ports which I like. I can't find the N400 anywhere though. Have asked most shops in Nehru Place. No one has it there as well


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 17, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Can't decide between the Carbide 200R, Spec 03, N400 and even the K281.
> I can find the Spec 03 and K281 online. Which one is the best? 200R has excellent reviews on newegg. N400 has 4 USB ports which I like. I can't find the N400 anywhere though. Have asked most shops in Nehru Place. No one has it there as well



Spec 03 is the best.


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 19, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Can't decide between the Carbide 200R, Spec 03, N400 and even the K281.
> I can find the Spec 03 and K281 online. Which one is the best? 200R has excellent reviews on newegg. N400 has 4 USB ports which I like. I can't find the N400 anywhere though. Have asked most shops in Nehru Place. No one has it there as well



See this specification for 281 - Cooler Master: K281

N400 is not available anywhere. I see it on MDComputers and itdepot but almost 500-600 is shipping which is too high.

I have ordered 281 from FK, from the above lot its on top. 3 USB ports n front. Two fans (one led and one non) and most importanr its at 3.5 k..


----------



## sanket_cm (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello Daemon1, 

Sanket here from Cooler Master. Which city are you from? I'll help locate a dealer near you. You can write to me directly at sanket underscore naik at coolermaster dot com dot tw. 

Regards

Sanket


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 21, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> See this specification for 281 - Cooler Master: K281
> 
> N400 is not available anywhere. I see it on MDComputers and itdepot but almost 500-600 is shipping which is too high.
> 
> I have ordered 281 from FK, from the above lot its on top. 3 USB ports n front. Two fans (one led and one non) and most importanr its at 3.5 k..



they increased the price to 3.8k! Now what.. I saw a video review of the N400 and the reviewer wasn't impressed with it. That goes out now. So its between the Corsair's Spec 01, 03, Carbide 200R, Antec GX700(I don't like the looks but it is a feature rich case). Any other case? If I extend it to 5k, then?


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 22, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> they increased the price to 3.8k! Now what.. I saw a video review of the N400 and the reviewer wasn't impressed with it. That goes out now. So its between the Corsair's Spec 01, 03, Carbide 200R, Antec GX700(I don't like the looks but it is a feature rich case). Any other case? If I extend it to 5k, then?



I still see it for 3521 (K281) ..you can order if you want it.. I received the cabinet and can tell you its worth the money. Honestly the cabinet quality is impressive, I have seen GX700 also (locally) but the side panels were weak for its price. GX700 and N400 are quite similar in terms of features.

Bitfenix one are good the its in around 6k range in snapdeal.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 23, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> I still see it for 3521 (K281) ..you can order if you want it.. I received the cabinet and can tell you its worth the money. Honestly the cabinet quality is impressive, I have seen GX700 also (locally) but the side panels were weak for its price. GX700 and N400 are quite similar in terms of features.
> 
> Bitfenix one are good the its in around 6k range in snapdeal.



can you post some photos? How is the cable management?


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 23, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> can you post some photos? How is the cable management?



My photos can't beat the site photos  (see the link above I guess the photos will give you good idea), Its having 2 USB 3.0 ports in the front (accidentally I mentioned 3 in my above post).

Cable management is decent, although I am sure more money can get you better. 
Note, that only one more 120 mm fan can be added in in the chasis.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 24, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> My photos can't beat the site photos  (see the link above I guess the photos will give you good idea), Its having 2 USB 3.0 ports in the front (accidentally I mentioned 3 in my above post).
> 
> Cable management is decent, although I am sure more money can get you better.
> Note, that only one more 120 mm fan can be added in in the chasis.



Okay between this and Spec 03 then.. Still looking out for NZXT Phantom 410  I'll be broke soon. My total budget for a PC was 40k. Now its gone up to 60k(adding a higher quality component here and there)!


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 24, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Okay between this and Spec 03 then.. Still looking out for NZXT Phantom 410  I'll be broke soon. My total budget for a PC was 40k. Now its gone up to 60k(adding a higher quality component here and there)!



Ha ha same with me, I overshot by almost 15k without monitor, so I will be taking the monitor later now


----------

